# Does it really exsit?



## kenshinhemora (May 3, 2004)

I have a question for everyone, does the Hatio Mitsurgi Style exsit? It was off a anime called Rouroni Kenshin or Samurai X. If it does exsit I would like to learn it as well.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 3, 2004)

No.  Hiten Mitsurugi Ryu only exists in the series.
http://www.geocities.com/Tokyo/Temple/2572/sword.html
http://forums.swordforum.com/showthread.php?&postid=249407&highlight=Mitsurugi#post249407

Also, while you can purchase a reverse blade sword, it is a fantasy replica, not a real historical weapon.
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1183&highlight=kenshin


----------



## someguy (May 3, 2004)

I don't know why but so many people like that show.  I'm guilty to though.  Crazy ain't it.


----------



## kenshinhemora (May 4, 2004)

Well thanks I was just wondering thats all. I'm in iaijujistsu(Sorry if I misspelled it)


----------

